# JD 425 Wheel Replacement



## Kinnup (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi. I own a 1999 JD 425 with all wheel steer. It has roughly 197 hours on it. I love it. My rear tires need to be replaced. Does anyone have any useful ideas for where to purchase on line? Installation tips or links that would assist me? I appreciate your help.

R


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Kinnup said:


> Hi. I own a 1999 JD 425 with all wheel steer. It has roughly 197 hours on it. I love it. My rear tires need to be replaced. Does anyone have any useful ideas for where to purchase on line? Installation tips or links that would assist me? I appreciate your help.
> 
> R




You can check the tires sticky in the classifieds section they might have what you are looking for. What size rear tires does it have?


----------



## Kinnup (Jan 8, 2013)

The 425 has 23x10.50-12 on them. I would look to purchase the 4ply over the 2ply.


----------



## bacon (Feb 19, 2013)

Did you try scarp yard


----------



## bacon (Feb 19, 2013)

How about cegslist


----------



## darthikemed (Feb 9, 2013)

You can ignore bacon he's my brother and dosnt know how this thing works and he ment cragslist but my sisters fiancé has a mower busnius I'll talk to him about it


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Kinnup!
Those are pretty much standard tires,for larger lawn tractors. You can even find them at a Wal-mart superstore! 
2-ply are ok for most applications,but the 4-ply are better for rough use.Of course the 4- ply will cost more.
I found them at Tractor Supply Stores (available online or in-store),also,at very reasonable prices.
They can also be bought at most tire outlets,as well.
They have several listings on e-bay,and you can look through the listings,and find them both high,and low priced.


----------



## big (Feb 23, 2013)

yea go to fredrick tires and rim, they got some purty good tires


----------



## Kinnup (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks Big. Where would they be located? Do they have a web site?


----------



## big (Feb 23, 2013)

just go to friedricktire.com. just google it and it will come up.... you can get almost any tire for pretty reasonable.


----------

